# Religión es malo?



## Bento de Espinosa

En portugués, cuando el sustantivo no viene con artículo, no es necesario que adjetivos como bueno y malo concorden con él, pues la idea es genérica.

_*A* água é *boa*.
Água é *bom* (= Água é algo bom)_

¿Eso es así también es español? ¿Es posible decir, por ejemplo, _Religión es *malo*_? (=_ Religión es algo malo_)


----------



## gato radioso

Bento de Espinosa said:


> En portugués, cuando el sustantivo no viene con artículo, no es necesario que el adjetivo concorde con ele, pues la idea es genérica.
> 
> _*A* água é *boa*.
> Água é *bom* (= Água é algo bom)_
> 
> ¿Eso es así también es español? ¿Es posible decir, por ejemplo, _Religión es *malo*_ (sin artículo, con la idea de que _Religión es algo malo_)?



Põe sempre o artigo. Como é que viste este tipo de palavra sem artigo? Podes dar algum exemplo? Porque comum não é.


----------



## Bento de Espinosa

gato radioso said:


> Põe sempre o artigo. Como é que viste este tipo de palavra sem artigo? Podes dar algum exemplo? Porque comum não é.



Usted desconoce la gramática portuguesa, y la pregunta de ese tema es destinada a quien habla español.


----------



## Carfer

Bento de Espinosa said:


> Usted desconoce la gramática portuguesa, y la pregunta de ese tema es destinada a quien habla español.



Não se precipite, Espinosa, o gato radioso é espanhol e conhece muitíssimo bem o português. E ele tem razão na afirmação que faz de que comum não é. É que o português que o gato conhece melhor é, tal como o meu,o europeu, no qual essa entorse da concordância, gramaticalmente aceitável quando o substantivo tem um sentido genérico (_'isso é bom', 'isso é algo bom_'), não é assim tão frequente, até porque o que costumamos subentender nessas situações é _'coisa_' ('_é coisa boa_'), que implica a concordância no feminino. Sendo essa discordância aceite pelos gramáticos, não é a nossa maneira habitual de dizer. É muito pouco provável ouvir alguém deste lado dizer _'água é bom para a saúde_', '_água é necessário para a vida_' e outras semelhantes, pelo menos nessa ordem (já não digo tanto se a ordem for diversa, por exemplo '_É necessário água para produzir essa reacção'_).


----------



## pfaa09

Quando escreve que o gato radioso não "habla español", talvez queira dizer que ele deve escrever castelhano neste tema, talvez neste fórum.
Se for o caso, está errado. Podemos escrever castelhano (talvez catalão) e português.
Quanto à questão principal, o Carfer já respondeu.


----------



## Bento de Espinosa

Ele me mandou sempre pôr o artigo, assim demonstrando que não sabe que é perfeitamente correto dizer _Água é bom_. Ser incomum não é ser errado.

Contudo, a pergunta original é sobre espanhol, não sobre português, ou então eu é que não percebi que a resposta dele se referia à minha dúvida de espanhol, pois ficou sem esclarecer.



pfaa09 said:


> Quanto à questão principal, o Carfer já respondeu.



Aqui, novamente, minha pergunta: ¿Es posible decir _Religión es *malo*_? (sentido:_ Religión es algo malo_)

PS: Mesmo que tenha de ser *mala*, para concordar com *Religión*, é possível omitir o artigo *La* e dizer _Religión es mala_, sem artigo?


----------



## gato radioso

Bento de Espinosa said:


> Usted desconoce la gramática portuguesa, y la pregunta de ese tema es destinada a quien habla español.



Claro.
Deve ser que eu nasci no Japão....


----------



## Bento de Espinosa

gato radioso said:


> Claro.
> Deve ser que eu nasci no Japão....



*Como é que viste este tipo de palavra sem artigo?* — Essa sua frase é mau português.

PS: Minha dúvida era sobre espanhol, não sobre português (que você, como se vê, não domina bem).


----------



## pfaa09

Acho que está a fugir um pouco ao tema. Aqui todos ajudamos da melhor forma possível. Tentamos ajudar nas questões que nos são colocadas.
O gato radioso é um nativo de espanhol, é natural que em alguns casos não use a forma mais correcta, ou a conjugação mais perfeita, mas isso é irrelevante, uma vez que nesta vida todos aprendemos a cada minuto que passa.
Eu adoraria escrever castelhano como ele escreve português.
Voltando à sua questão, que é aquilo que deve ser falado aqui, o Carfer já respondeu, tal como já escrevi mais acima. No português europeu, e nestes casos em concreto, metemos sempre o artigo. A religião é algo positivo; A religião é uma coisa boa; A religião é o alimento dos fieis; A religião é... etc.
Quanto ao português europeu, está relatado aquilo que achamos, aquilo que para nós é natural. O gato radioso quando disse para "põe sempre o artigo" também se referia ao castelhano.


----------



## Bento de Espinosa

pfaa09 said:


> Voltando à sua questão.



Desisto. Não sei como fazer vocês entenderem que minha dúvida *NÃO* é sobre português!

Minha dúvida era sobre como se diz algo em *ESPANHOL*!

Felicidades.


----------



## Vanda

Bento, o gato radioso, cuja língua é o espanhol,  já te deu a resposta lá em cima:


> Põe sempre o artigo. Como é que viste este tipo de palavra sem artigo? Podes dar algum exemplo? Porque comum não é.


e pediu um exemplo porque achou que a frase é incomum no espanhol. 
O pfaa disse :


> O gato radioso quando disse para "põe sempre o artigo" *também se referia ao castelhano*.


E sim, todos entenderam que você queria saber em espanhol.... só pedimos um pouco de paciência antes de precipitar-se nas conclusões. Todos nós aqui queremos ajudar de bom grado. 

Seguindo seu exemplo, achei na web: 
*¿Es malo ser religioso?, / *
*¿Qué hay de malo con la religion?*

portanto sua frase está certa, pelo menos linguisticamente.


----------



## Carfer

Bento de Espinosa said:


> Desisto. Não sei como fazer vocês entenderem que minha dúvida *NÃO* é sobre português!
> 
> Minha dúvida era sobre como se diz algo em *ESPANHOL*!
> 
> Felicidades.


Não sei porque Espinosa se abespinhou, até porque a dúvida já lhe tinha sido tirada no fórum de Sólo español ainda este fio ia a meio (Religión es malo). Num fórum  sobre as duas línguas, como é o caso, o português nunca é irrelevante - e ainda menos quando é o ponto de partida e a justificação da pergunta. Tampouco as respostas são para proveito exclusivo de quem as faz, uma vez que, podendo ser consultadas por qualquer interessado futuro, não devemos excluir comentários que sejam pertinentes, lá porque não são do interesse de quem pergunta (a propósito, a respostas dadas no fórum Sólo español foram todas negativas). Seja como for, o que acabou por estar em causa e me parece desagradável, foi  desqualificar precipitadamente uma resposta e um respondente - ainda por cima partindo de pressupostos errados - quando este a deu de boa vontade e com base naquilo que é a sua experiência e o seu conhecimento pessoal, como a Vanda já referiu, e se continue a insistir na desqualificação. Em consequência, é natural que quem poderia responder se retraia.. e que a pergunta acabe por ficar sem resposta.


Bento de Espinosa said:


> Não se responde uma pergunta feita em espanhol e sobre uma dúvida em espanhol fazendo uso de português, muito menos quando quem responde é espanhol.
> Abraços.


Não sei porquê. Porque não responder em português a um falante de português num fórum que também é de português? Se é um espanhol que o faz, acho até que é de apreciar o esforço e a consideração pela nossa língua, tanto mais que não há muitos espanhóis que se dêem a esse trabalho. No que me toca, dialogo em português com os foreiros que mostram falar português, sejam nativos ou não (a menos que, no caso dos que não são, ache que o domínio que aparentam da nossa língua aconselha, para ficar mais claro, um comentário noutra e que o meu próprio domínio desta esteja à altura de não criar confusões e equívocos).
Abraços para si também.


----------



## gato radioso

Bento de Espinosa said:


> Desisto. Não sei como fazer vocês entenderem que minha dúvida *NÃO* é sobre português!
> 
> Minha dúvida era sobre como se diz algo em *ESPANHOL*!
> 
> Felicidades.



Vale, de acuerdo, no sé español.
No sé que he estado hablando desde que tuve dos añitos. 
(Por cierto, no diríamos "felicidades" en este contexto)


----------



## Bento de Espinosa

> Boa tarde,
> Bento, parece que começamos com o pé esquerdo.
> Veja, você está chegando e ainda não conhece o pessoal daqui, daí, talvez, a má interpretação das intenções.
> Posso lhe dizer que temos uma atmosfera cordial entre brasileiros, portugueses e as outras infinidades de etnias
> que por aqui passam. Além de termos uma gama de foreros com variada expertise linguística... e, melhor ainda, dispostos a gastar
> tempo sendo de ajuda a todos nós.
> Acredito que você, talvez, não tenha entendido bem o pessoal que quis te ajudar... se for brasileiro, pode ser isso.
> Não estamos acostumados ao palavreado luso nas primeiras vezes, depois passamos a entender e a nos enriquecer
> com o que podem contribuir. De vez em quando acontece mal-entendidos aos novatos que não apreendem bem as diferenças culturais - até as conhecermos -
> mas depois descobrimos que todos são da ''da paz''.
> SE, por acaso, você for português, então deve ser de outra geração e, pode ser, que tenha alguma
> diferença de gerações acontecendo. Bem, o que estou tentando fazer aqui é entender o que está acontecendo, só isso, para
> poder ajudar.
> Qualquer dúvida que você tenha sobre o fórum e procedimentos, sinta-se à vontade para me enviar uma mensagem e farei o possível
> para esclarecer. Aqui estão as regras:
> Attention: Please Read The Forum Rules!!! / Leia as Normas do Forum por favor!!!
> Então, espero que possamos continuar nos dando bem e ajudando no que for possível.
> Conto com sua compreensão,
> Vanda



Muito cordial de sua parte, Vanda.

Sou austríaco, mas nascido no Brasil. Falo cinco línguas.
Fiz uma pergunta em espanhol sobre uma dúvida do espanhol e recebi uma "resposta" (para mim totalmente insatisfatória) em "português" de um espanhol, e desde então só críticas infantis por minha insatisfação com a má qualidade da "resposta".
Visto tratar-se de um foro linguístico, esperei encontrar pessoas adultas e capacitadas.
_Whatever_...
No que diz respeito a este assunto, ponto final.

Obrigado e um forte abraço!
PS: Não acho correto você ocultar minha resposta ao Carfer, se não ocultou o "comentário" esdrúxulo dele.


----------



## gato radioso

Bento de Espinosa said:


> Muito cordial de sua parte, Vanda.
> 
> Sou austríaco, mas nascido no Brasil. Falo cinco línguas.
> Fiz uma pergunta em espanhol sobre uma dúvida do espanhol e recebi uma "resposta" (para mim totalmente insatisfatória) em "português" de um espanhol, e desde então só críticas por minha insatisfação com a má qualidade da "resposta".
> _Whatever_. No que diz respeito a este assunto, ponto final.
> 
> Obrigado e um forte abraço!
> PS: Não acho correto você ocultar minha resposta ao Carfer, se não ocultou o "comentário" esdrúxulo dele.



Sólo un comentario:
Mi respuesta -comentario #2- está referida al uso que yo entiendo correcto en español. Parece ser que en otros threads, los hispanoparlantes dieron respuestas similares. La respuesta está contestada en portugués (esto lo hacemos muchos participantes en este foro) pero en referencia al uso español que preguntabas. Quizá fue eso que no entendiste y, no sé por qué, te irritaste. En este foro, donde participar es siempre un placer, acostumbramos a usar la lengua de otros interlocutores, no sólo por deferencia a ellos, sino porque es -para mí y para todos los que amamos vuestra lengua, que somos muchos- un verdadero placer usarla siempre que tenemos la ocasión.


----------



## Bento de Espinosa

gato radioso said:


> no sé por qué, te irritaste



Não me irritei. Apenas achei sua "resposta" confusa, mas sobretudo imprecisa. E por expressar minha insatisfação, o que depois veio de você e seus companheiros foi infantilidades. Direito de vocês, mas não é o que busco.

Sucesso!


----------



## gato radioso

Repare que o que pode ser infantilidade para você pode não ser aos olhos de outros.
O que para um pode ser correcto, outro pode achar rude. Todos somos diferentes.
Qualquer opinião se for respeitosa é legítima.
Muitas vezes tudo é má compreensão do que os outros querem dizer.
Ah, não quería esquecer : em espanhol, que eu saiba, se uma palavra tem um género isto é invariável haja artigo ou não, o que parece que não acontece em português. Mas como pode bem ser que existam excepções que eu não conheca, e é rigorosamente certo que o contexto é tudo -ou quase tudo-, por acaso é que leu/ouviu isso?


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, me deem um tempo para digerir este tópico e ver que atitude tomar. Não queremos deconfortos por aqui.


----------



## Ari RT

Meu grão de areia, pensando nos consulentes futuros. Pretendo ampliar o escopo da questão e abordar as relações incestuosas entre advérbios e adjetivos. Quem me ajuda?

Vamos por partes. O aspecto normativo deixo-o aos mais doutos, como de costume. Se houver algo a acrescentar ao óbvio (o determinante concorda com o nome em gênero e número, tanto em Português quanto em Espanhol), façam o favor de apontar. Ao uso, então.

Existe, sim, um uso como o suscitado. Nas ocasiões em que eu vi ou ouvi, foram usos pouco formais e por pessoas de baixa educação formal. Há entre as gentes do interior uma série de regras de ouro sobre alimentação e saúde em geral, e essas regras costumam ver-se propostas nesse formato. Assim, acordar cedo é bom, banho frio é bom, banho quente faz mal, manga com leite “dá congestão”, dormir cedo é bom, acordar com as galinhas é bom, roupa recém lavada é bom, sapato novo é ruim. São simplificações. Reparem na prevalência das orações copulativas. É difícil dizer o que é “idiomático” sem definir qual é o menor universo amostral que autoriza o uso dessa desculpa para o pecado contra a concordância, mas eu diria que é, sim, um uso existente, com um pé no “idiomático” e outro no erro disseminado. Já que tocamos na expressão “universo amostral”, uma análise honesta deveria estender-se para além das orações copulativas. Nem sempre o que vale para elas é aplicável às demais. A atribuição de uma qualidade ao substantivo (caso geral) tem suas semelhanças à primeira vista com a afirmação de equivalência entre um sujeito substantivo e seu predicativo (caso das copulativas), mas não são a mesma coisa. Nós começamos o fio com um exemplo de oração copulativa.


----------



## Ari RT

Em seguida, haveria que buscar a etiologia por trás do uso. Normal, normal, no sentido estatístico não é, então vamos procurar verificar porque esse uso “um pouco diferente’ veio a consolidar-se em um determinado grupo de falantes. Insisto em que eu não estou preocupado com os aspectos normativos. Isso é outro fio. Me parece que aqui sempre há uma simplificação ou uma elipse (ou mais de uma) e ocasionalmente um adjetivo cuja função na verdade é adverbial. Perdoem o circunlóquio, mas fiquei com a impressão de que partimos de uma observação empírica sobre a existência ou não do artigo, quando o artigo é consequência e não causa.

- Banho frio é bom [para a saúde]; duas gotas de baunilha é bom [para tirar o cheiro de ovo da massa]; [comer] manga com leite dá congestão. Aqui temos até uma falha de concordância verbal (e a oração não é copulativa). São elipses, algo vai subentendido ou no contexto.

- A cerveja que desce redondo (comercial da TV); ...ele teve que se enquadrar direitinho... (Vinícius de Moraes em Não Comerei da Alface a Verde Pétala) são exemplos de adjetivos com função adverbial. O advérbio está dispensado de concordar com o substantivo, obviamente.


----------



## Ari RT

E o artigo? Não é que ele seja o critério. O problema é que ele soa muito mal nessas construções. Imagine “as duas gotas de baunilha é bom”. Soa terrivelmente errado, ninguém falaria assim, esse uso não viria a consolidar-se. Quem tenha a intenção de usar essa concordância (existe discordância nominal?) retira o artigo.


----------



## Ari RT

E o Espanhol? Tive pouco contato com a língua cervantina como falada nas Américas. Minhas observações se restringem ao Espanhol da Espanha, mormente da região central. O que se observa por lá é, de certo modo, o fenômeno inverso. Usam-se orações copulativas (creio que lá prefiram que as chamemos atributivas) com o verbo estar e advérbios com função determinante (não só determinante adjetivo).
- ...nuestros hijos sepan que aquello que está mal lo está no solo porque tenemos un mal día...
O primeiro “mal” é morfologicamente advérbio (o oposto de “bien”), mas sua função sintática é determinar “aquello”. Se é que se pode chamar de determinação a atribuição de estado por via de predicação verbal, mas, como deixei as filigranas da gramática aos entendidos, espero ser perdoado. O segundo “mal” é adjetivo mesmo, qualificando “día”.

Também ouvi coisas semelhantes com o verbo “parecer” (¿os parece bien esta sala para la reunión?), que não é atributivo “de berço”, mas aqui atua como se fosse (esta sala=ok).
Ficou interessante, porque o advérbio deveria ser flexionado, já que faz função de adjetivo, mas o advérbio não possui forma feminina ou plural. É quase o exato contrário da cerveja que desce redondo.
Se os nativos quiserem partir daqui para colocar mais um grãozinho, os futuros consulentes agradecerão.


----------



## cordobes82

Bento, ojalá pueda ayudarte con mi respuesta.

Respondiendo a la pregunta, "religión e malo" no es correcto, es agramatical. Es incorrecto no poner el artículo a un sustantivo común en una oración.

La confusión surge porque en portugués muchas veces es normal eso, por ejemplo en muchos titulares de los diarios. Por ejemplo esta noticia ""Corpo encontrado é de homem que caiu durante resgaste*". *
En castellano, tal construcción no sería posible. Obligatoriamente deberíamos anteponer el artículo al sustantivo: "*El* cuerpo encontrado...." si ya sabemos a que cuerpo se hace referencia, o "*Un* cuerpo encontrado..." si no se mencionó el cuerpo antes. 


El único caso que se me ocurre en que puede ser correcta la omisión del artículo, es cuando un verbo es convertido en sustantivo. Por ejemplo: "Nadar es algo bueno". "Comer demasiado es malo para la salud"

Espero eso te haya aclarado la duda.


----------



## Nanon

Si se me permite la intromisión, la elisión de artículos en titulares es frecuente en los periódicos de lengua española:


> Como resultado del principio de economía lingüística, que [...] adquiere en el discurso de los titulares proporciones extremas, los mecanismos de elipsis son, lógicamente, soluciones habituales en la codificación de los encabezados [...] Las características tan específicas de la situación de textualización de los encabezados favorece, como se sabe, la omisión de artículos, posesivos y demostrativos, por lo que no es infrecuente el uso de grupos nominales escuetos en los títulos de las noticias [...]
> 
> a. *Hampones* golpean a *esposa* de *médico* amenazado [LAN 20/01/10: 12A]
> b. La Paz deja entrever inquietud por *futuro* de *agenda* de diálogo que incluye *tema* marítimo [MER 19/01/10: C2]
> c. Dan de alta a *niño* herido por *pedrada* [COM 20/01/10: A10]
> [...]
> Fuente: http://www.scielo.org.mx/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S0185-30822012000100008


¿No les parece plausible un titular como "Asociación ateísta declara: religión es mala"?
Eso sí, mala


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> ¿No les parece plausible un titular como "Asociación ateísta declara: religión es mala"?


Sí.  Qué refrescante leerte por acá, ilustre Nanon.

Por cierto, yo concibiría «Religión es malo» como comentario acerca de esa materia en el currículum escolar, en boca de un niño por ejemplo: _Matemáticas es bueno, Religión es malo_.


----------



## Carfer

Nanon said:


> Si se me permite la intromisión, la elisión de artículos en titulares es frecuente en los periódicos de lengua española:
> 
> ¿No les parece plausible un titular como "Asociación ateísta declara: religión es mala"?
> Eso sí, mala



Como em português, aliás, e como é natural. Nesses casos, o uso tem mais que ver com os constrangimentos de espaço da paginação ou com a necessária brevidade dos títulos do que com as regras da gramática.


----------



## cordobes82

Nanon said:


> Si se me permite la intromisión, la elisión de artículos en titulares es frecuente en los periódicos de lengua española:
> 
> ¿No les parece plausible un titular como "Asociación ateísta declara: religión es mala"?
> Eso sí, mala



No, me suena siempre mejor "La religión es mala". Un sustantivo común casi nunca prescinde del artículo.

No digo que sea imposible, pero no es lo usual ni lo más correcto en español. En realidad, si es algo desconocido, como el ejemplo de la noticia de los "hampones" se puede prescindir del artículo. Pero no cuando es algo ya conocido. En realidad debería dar toda una explicación de cuando se puede omitir o no el artículo, pero sería largo. Solo diré lo siguiente:

*Carfer* y *Nanon,* los invito a leer los titulares de los diarios "OGlobo" y "La Nación" de hoy o de cualquier otra fecha, y podrán corroborar lo que les digo.

Les transcribo el titular más destacado del diario argentino La Nación de hoy 08/05: "*El* Gobierno negocia un auxilio financiero del FMI". Sería muy raro que dijera "Gobierno negocia un auxilio...". En "O Globo" en cambio, sí sería común un titular como "Governo negocia ajuda financeira do FMI".


----------



## cordobes82

Carfer said:


> Como em português, aliás, e como é natural. Nesses casos, o uso tem mais que ver com os constrangimentos de espaço da paginação ou com a necessária brevidade dos títulos do que com as regras da gramática.



Caro Carfer, permita-me discordar, mas em espanhol não é natural nem mesmo correta essa construção feita pelo Naon. 

 Já o swift deu um caso bem particular, mas em outro contexto:




swift said:


> Sí.  Qué refrescante leerte por acá, ilustre Nanon.
> 
> Por cierto, yo concibiría «Religión es malo» como comentario acerca de esa materia en el currículum escolar, en boca de un niño por ejemplo: _Matemáticas es bueno, Religión es malo_.



Hola swift. Ese que vos diste es un caso muy particular, donde obviamente podemos -y hasta debemos- omitir el artículo. Ahí distinguimos la disciplina de la materia dada en el currículum escolar, efectivamente.

Pero el ejemplo de Naon es incorrecto. Se refiere a la religión como el conjunto de creencias, y no a la disciplina escolar.

Solo te pongo el siguiente ejemplo: en castellano vos siempre decís "me gusta la manzana" y nunca "me gusta manzana". En cambio en portugués, es correcto decir "eu gosto de maçã" y no "eu gosto da maçã", siempre que quieras hablar de la fruta en general.


----------



## Nanon

Caro Cordobes82, este artigo foi publicado no La Nación de hoje:


> Anticoncepción, ¿cosa de mujeres?



Gostaria de conhecer a sua opinião a este respeito.


----------



## zema

A mí me parece correcto el ejemplo de Nanon, creo que la omisión de artículos en los titulares es una cuestión estilística sobre todo, siempre y cuando el titular no resulte ininteligible. Es muy probable que en los diarios argentinos se tienda actualmente a evitar esa omisión, para que no aparezcan titulares que hagan pensar en un castellano de tipo "telegráfico", y así lo sugieren muchas veces los propios manuales de estilo de algunos medios. Pero entiendo que es algo optativo.
Este titular apareció en un diario chileno, a propósito de un caso ocurrido en Argentina el año pasado, y que provocó una gran conmoción por aquí.


> Hermano confirma que cuerpo hallado en río Chubut corresponde a Santiago Maldonado
> Diario La Tercera


Tanta omisión de artículos en Argentina no es muy común, pero no me parece incorrecta.
Este es de un diario ecuatoriano:


> Gobierno y trabajadores evalúan nuevos contratos laborales
> Diario El Telégrafo


----------



## S.V.

En 15.12f mencionan ese uso periodístico. Aunque el primer ejemplo de Nanon también me chirría, los otros sí se dan.

Estos sujetos singulares "escuetos" sí existían en el romance castellano. Técnicamente no es censurable.


----------

